# Kabel durchtrennt



## marko0175 (19. Sep. 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mir ist heute ein mißgeschick passiert, habe bein ausschneiden meiner Seerosen ausversehen das Kabel von der Teichpumpe durchtrennt (Gottseidank ist der Schutzschalter gleich gefallen). 

Nun hab ich eine Frage:

Bekomme ich das Kabel wieder dicht mit einem (Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber)?

Wenn jemand sonst noch anregungen hat wie ich das Kabel flicken kann, dem wäre ich sehr zu dank verpflichtet und würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Vielen dank schon mal für euere hilfe

marko0175


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Auf keinen Fall flicken, lass es erneuern. Normalerweise kein Problem mit flicken, aber nicht bei einer Teichpumpe.


----------



## CityCobra (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kaputtes Kabel*

Ahoi!

Meinem Galabauer ist ein ähnliches Missgeschick passiert, und einer der Arbeiter hat beim buddeln das neu verlegte 5-adrige Kabel beschädigt das Strom für die Teichpumpe liefern soll. :shock 
Der Vorarbeiter meinte das Kabel könnte man problemlos mit einer Schrumpfmuffe oder so ähnlich und einem speziellen Harz oder Kleber reparieren.
Die Frage ist nun, soll ich mich darauf einlassen das beschädigte Kabel durch einen Fachmann reparieren zu lassen, oder darauf bestehen das kpl. Kabel austauschen zu lassen, dass allerdings sehr schwierig und aufwendig wäre, da unterirdisch durch den halben Kabel in ca. 60 cm Tiefe vergraben?
Außerdem stehen schon in einigen Bereichen Pfosten etc. darüber.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo,

von einem echten Fachmann kann man das meiner Meinung machen lassen, funktioniert und ist sicher ohne Probleme.

Ich arbeite öfters mal unter Tage, zumindest bis vier Meter tief... ,
da passiert selbst den erfahrensten Baggerführer, das er ab und an ein Kabel zerreist.

Wenn solche Hauptleitungen etc. sicher geflickt werden , meißt mit Harzen und darüber noch Schrumpfmuffe, wieso sollte man dann nicht ein Pumpenkabel sicher flicken können?


----------



## Paddingtons (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo,
bin vom Fach und kann nur sagen, daß es gängige Praxix ist, solche Kabel mit Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber (Ganz wichtig) zu flicken. Ist bei uns  z.B. im Sandabbau mit Schwimmbaggern tägliches Brot.
Sollte alledings schon sehr gewissenhaft ausgeführt werden.
Ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoller, als die Pumpe zu öffnen, was sicherlich auch nicht unproblematisch ist.

Gruß und viel Erfolg

Paddingtons


----------



## firehunter (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kaputtes Kabel*

Es gibt für im Erdreich zu reparierende Kabel spezielle Schrumpfmuffen. Diese haben gleich das Harz (ist glaube ich mit Kleber gemeint) integriert. Wenn man das Kabel "geflickt" hat, die Muffe drüberschieben (natürlich vor schon auf das Kabel fädeln ) und schön gleichmäßig erhitzen. Dann tritt an den Enden auch das Harz etwas aus wenn es eng anliegt.
Ich habe damit vor 10 Jahren schon ein Kabel repariert und es hält immer noch.

Wichtig ist aber die entsprechende Muffe zu nehmen (Fachhandel), denn normaler Schrumpfschlauch ist nicht geeignet.

Was ich nicht weiß, ich spreche oben von fest verlegten kabeln im Erdreich, wie das bei fliegend "verlegten" Kabeln im Wasser aussieht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Verbindung z.B. nicht zugfest ist.

Wenn wir mal Probleme mit unseren Pumpen haben, dann gehe ich mitlerweile immer zu einer Art Handwerkermarkt, also schon echter Fachhandel, mit Garten-Technik Abteilung. Der Vorteil ist das die selber eine gute Werkstatt haben und auch, z.B. Oase Pumpen, selber öffnen dürfen.
Die machen gute Arbeit, man kann in der Werkstatt zuschauen und die Preise sind sehr human.
In so einem Fall würde ich die Pumpe mit dahin nehmen und wohl sicherheitshalber ein neues Kabel anbringen lassen.
Preislich sind die guten Schrumpfmuffen nämlich auch nicht preiswert und dann möchte ich es lieber wieder "wie neu" haben.

Aber da das schon einigermaßen gefährlich ist, würde ich da in einem Fachhandel vertrauen.


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Moin,

ich habe dieses Thema mal in die Technik-Ecke verschoben. 

Edit: Ich habe mal aus beiden Themen eines gemacht und alle Doppel- bzw. Unnütz-Postings gelöscht.


----------



## CityCobra (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kaputtes Kabel*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt für im Erdreich zu reparierende Kabel spezielle Schrumpfmuffen. Diese haben gleich das Harz (ist glaube ich mit Kleber gemeint) integriert. Wenn man das Kabel "geflickt" hat, die Muffe drüberschieben (natürlich vor schon auf das Kabel fädeln ) und schön gleichmäßig erhitzen. Dann tritt an den Enden auch das Harz etwas aus wenn es eng anliegt.


Meinst Du so etwas?
Heute Morgen erschien schon der Elektriker um das defekte Kabel zu reparieren.
Er hat zuerst die einzelnen Adern verlötet, und dann Mini-Schrumpfschläuche darüber geschoben und mit einem Heißluftfön erhitzt,
Anschließend kam noch ein spezieller Schrumpfschlauch über beide Kabelenden.
Die ganze Arbeit hat ca. 20-30 Minuten gedauert, aber dafür habe ich jetzt ein sicheres Gefühl.


----------



## firehunter (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Ja genau das habe ich gemeint


----------



## marko0175 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo,

danke für euere super Ratschläge, so nun was hab ich gemacht?

Habe mir einen speziellen Schrumpfschlauch (9mm) mit Hartzkleber gekauft, die Kabelverbindungen habe ich verlötet und abisoliert und danach mit den Schrumpfschlauch abgedichtet!

Ergebnis: An den Enden ist der Kleber ausgetreten und hat somit das Kabel Wasserdicht gemacht, alles funktioniert einwandfrei!

Mein Ratschlag für alle bei denen so ein Problem auftritt;
Kauft euch so einen Schlauch (1,2m kosten 2,49€) und repariert es selber, spart euch die Muffe oder das teuere neue Kabel!


----------



## firehunter (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

"So ein Schlauch" ist eine Schrumpfmuffe


----------



## marko0175 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo, 

war in einem Fachgeschäft, da gibt es extra Muffen zum flicken, die haben eine schraubverbindung und klemmen dann per gleichmäßigen Druck die Enden zusammen wenn man es verschraubt und es wird damit dicht.

So eine Muffe hab ich gemeint!!! 

viele Grüße


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich benutze immer so was!

Gießharzmuffen sollen das beste sein lt. meinem Elektromeister.


.


----------



## firehunter (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Achja, von Löten halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang garnichts. Das sollte schon mit dafür vorgesehenen Schraub- oder Quetschverbindern gemacht werden!


----------



## marko0175 (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Hallo,

wieso hälst du vom Löten nichts, da ist doch die Verbindung genauso fest als ob ich es mit Quetschverbinder zusammen mach?


Viele Grüße

marko0175


----------



## Robbe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Für Erdkabel bis 5mal 2,5 mm2 benutze ich nur noch sowas.

Geht schnell, ist günstig und keine Vergussmasse an den klamotten oder Händen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SG3 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kabel durchtrennt*

Ich hätte auch jede Ader verlötet. Dann hätte ich jeder Lötung einen Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber gegönnt und dann nochmal ein Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber über das ganze Kabel, in diesem Bereich geschoben.


----------

